# General > Motoring >  Williams (f1) waterless wash & wax

## olrig

May I bring to your attention the following "wonder-wash/wax".
I came upon the following thro" a friend, & was wary until I tried it.
The wash/wax is called : WILLIAMS WATERLESS WASH & WAX, & can be purchased over the internet.
I have no idea how this works, but work it does!. I even tried it on an inconspicuous area, & what a difference it makes. Pse try it!!. ps I don't work for Williams, the F1 team!!.

----------


## abz02

imho these waterless wash/wax are only good if you want terrible paintwork

----------


## vwgolf

So all the reviews on Amazon for showroom shine (waterless wash) are not true ?

----------


## olrig

To abz02. Have you actually tried this product??. I have been driving for some 35yrs plus. I take great care in my hobby (ie cleanliness of my car). I have been using this for the  last 4 yrs, & cannot fault this. If you have a hose to hand, good luck. I was holiday to Skye, then to Barrow-in-Furness without a cracking shine. ALSO: try Rain-X for your windscreen (on Ebay). This stuff really works!!.

----------


## olrig

I tried this waterless wash & wax again today and have to say the shine I got was absolutely second to none. I gave the car a once over with a damp sponge first. If you see a dark blue VW Bora on the go with dazzling paintwork, it may well be mine!.

----------


## Samshaks

Will definitely try this weekend. Lets hope that one works and i could also have that kind of glossy shine on my ride which i have ever thought of. Ordered after seeing that thread.

----------


## upolian

Ok for removing light dirt and use loads of clothes,anything heavy and the polymers that break down the dirt can only do so much to prevent damaging the paint. Have tried and tested most on the market.

----------

